# Is The Canon 600D The right camera for me?



## MiiLovely (Jun 21, 2012)

Is a Canon 600D the right camera for me?				Hello everyone, so after much debate (including budgeting, lens avalibility and prices) I had came down to two cameras a Nikon D5100 and a Canon 600D (or rebel T3) .
Now I am by no means an advanced photographer, I AM a begginer but I am afraid that if I get one of these two cameras (leaning more towards the 600D because it is cheaper and I have more lense selection in my price range) I am just worried. I know the camera is good for begginers but I dont want to get the camera and not get the quality of photos I am hoping for. (I might be a photography newb but I have been modeling unprofessionally for a few years and I know what a good quality photo looks like) I am just nervous that I will get this camera and be disapointed with the quality of photo that comes out of it.
Does anyone here have or have used a Canon 600D (rebel T3) would you recommend I put the extra money in to get a more professional camera body or even though the 600D is for beggingers  will it still give me those nice professional looking photos? (Of course putting in the effort, right lens and lighting will matter too)
(ps I will be doing mostly Portraits and wildlife shots)​


----------



## Hobbytog (Jun 21, 2012)

The 600D is a good entry level camera with functionality that will take you through the learning curve nicely. The 18mp cropped sensor with enable you to produce good quality images. My advice would be once you've got the camera read the manual and play with all the settings to help you understand what they do. Put the camera in P mode for a couple of days to get used to it, then venture on to Av mode (apperture priority) 

Paul


----------



## MiiLovely (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you for replying  I am quick at picking up things on cameras (I learned how to use my friends Nikon D90 in no time). I am just wondering how long this camera will keep me happy until I feel the need to move up to a more professional camera or will the 600D satisfy for a while? I just dont want to put the money into it to find out I want something more advanced in a matter of a few months. Would I benifit from putting a few hundred dollars extra in and getting the T3i?


----------



## EDL (Jun 21, 2012)

Just to clarify, the 600D is the T3i.  The T3 is the 1100D.

As for the need to move up that all depends on what you intend to do in photography.  Do you intend to do it for money at some point?  Are you a casual hobbiest, a hardcore hobbiest?  Is the idea of a camera body in the $2,000+ range palatable?  I've learned that the real money, and a lot of the quality of your shots comes from the lenses, so it pays to invest in the brand you intend to shoot long term because you'll upgrade the body, but keep your lenses.

Depends on how much you crave having the latest, greatest model.  Some folks go for years and are happy to upgrade their camera bodies infrequently, some folks just have to have the latest greatest, no matter what.  

What sort of photography are you interested in?  Macro?  Portraits?  Landscapes?  Flash?  The major brands are all pretty similar in capabilities, but there are a few specific instances where one will have an advantage over the other.

"Upgrading" to a more expensive body doesn't always mean higher quality photos.  It just means things like a weather sealed, metal body vs plastic, or more buttons and knobs to speed up setting changes instead of cumbersome menu diving.


----------



## MiiLovely (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh! I thought the T3 was the 600D . 

Also I am 100% seriouse about my photography and want to eventually be able to make it my profession. 
ufortunetlly I dont have the budget right now to go out and get the top notch camera and all the gear that comes with it. 
But I do want a good quality camera that will give me professional looking photos so I can be taken seriously even though 
I dont have the most espensive camera I still want a decent one. You know?
(Ps I know that a good photo also includes the photographer, Lighting and the lenses. I just want to know that the T3i is a relible camera that will
be good to me, you know? I want to make sure Im making the right choice


----------



## puklo (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi! I got the 600D (T3i) myself recently (Christmas gift to myself hehehe) and I'm pretty happy with it. I'm still a noob at photography also. Either brand is a good platform to start with. There are lots of "add-ons" for both brands to get the most out of your unit. Look through reviews of both then decide. Here in the Philippines both are equally priced. Get books on photography as well, you'll get info on how to get really good picture. Hell, I've seen really BEAUTIFUL/PROFESSIONAL looking picture taken with tiny digicams by some pro-photog friends ...


----------



## MiiLovely (Jun 21, 2012)

Lol thank you! Glad to know the T3i Is treating you well  and well here the T3 and T3i are about 300$ different. (I can get the T3 for 466$ with the normal lens that comes with it and a T3i with the same lens for 699$) I mean apart of me really wants to get the T3 because it is cheaper and I can get it sooner but the other part REALLY wants to get the T3i because it does have more updated features that make me think in the long run it would be smart for me to spend the extra 300$.


----------



## unriven (Jun 22, 2012)

MiiLovely said:


> Oh! I thought the T3 was the 600D .
> 
> Also I am 100% seriouse about my photography and want to eventually be able to make it my profession.
> ufortunetlly I dont have the budget right now to go out and get the top notch camera and all the gear that comes with it.
> ...




Hey there.. i am also sailing in the same boat.. a serious hobbiest planning to take portrait & lifestyle photography as a profession. given all review and suggestion from professionals.. i felt 600d.. i will outgrow very fast.. also for portrais and low light photography 600d an average cam.. although good with for a begginer.. however as we dont change or upgrade body too often better to go for 60d as it one of the best in line for good indoor & outdoor shoots.. lowlight .. portraits.. yes with good lens ofcourse.. this will serve well atleast for 2-5 yrs depends.. an easy transformation from amature to pro too.. 

rgds.. there may be people who begg to differ.. i am reading.. open to new ideas.. coz i am yet to order 60d... waiting for July hols to get discounts.. in gabs city..


----------



## MiiLovely (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you for the reply! Ive talked to a few photographers and read alot of reviews / watched alot of  youtube videos on the canon 600D and alot of them say (actually all of them say) that the quality of protriats and different lighting has mostly to do with the Lens you get for the camera?


----------



## jaomul (Jun 22, 2012)

I recommend the t3i if you have the cash as it has spot metering and this may is useful when trying to get a good exposure for peoples faces especially if shooting in a non studio environment. I believe also but could be wrong that it has inbuilt off camera flash triggering but I could be wrong on this don't take it as fact.The T2i is the previous but specs wise similar camera to the t3i and is a great camera so I imagine it would serve you well. Having said this any of the cameras you mentioned are capable but will only perform as good as the lens you use. Remember to budget for a tripod and flash also but


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Jun 22, 2012)

Hmmm, a D5100 is okay too. It depends. I've used a 550D, so it should be similar to 600D I think. In my humble opinion, the D5100 has better image quality, better metering (one big reason of its better image quality), better auto white balance, slightly more user friendly and better battery (which is only on specs - I tried in real life, the 550D seems to last longer). On the other hand, the 550D's grip is slightly better and less need to dive into menus (even though the buttons are quite complicating).


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh, and for your information, Nikon's kit lenses are better than average and better than Canon's. Also, Nikon has a really good lens called the 35mm 1.8 that is optimised for DX and really sharp.


----------



## Terenas1986 (Jun 22, 2012)

You can't loose with the 600D!


----------



## EDL (Jun 22, 2012)

But with a Canon you can get an adapter and use Nikon lenses, but you can't use Canon lenses on a Nikon.

AF won't work with Nikon lenses, but I understand metering still works.

For an entry level camera either Canon or Nikon will fill the bill.  It really comes down to personal preference I think....just keep in mind what you really want to move up to later as it will be very pricey to switch brands.  

I recently got the T3i (600D) because I like macro and I want to eventually add the MP-E65mm macro lens...and it is a Canon only lens.  I originally was set on the T2i, but the T3i has an articulated LCD which will be helpful on odd angle shooting.  It was worth the extra $100 to me.

With the T4i recently introduced there's speculation about price drops for the T2i and T3i, but the T4i is priced a fair bit above where the T3i sits, so it may or may not drop much.  

Look for sales.  I got my T3i with kit lens for $667 on sale from $749.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Jun 22, 2012)

EDL said:


> But with a Canon you can get an adapter and use Nikon lenses, but you can't use Canon lenses on a Nikon.
> 
> AF won't work with Nikon lenses, but I understand metering still works.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't use an adapter though. If feel is most important for you, go for the Canon, if image quality and exposure/white balance consistency is most important, go for the Nikon.


----------



## MiiLovely (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you everyone! I was debating between the 600D and Nikon D5100 I ultimitly decided to look more into the T3i because I found that canon lenses were a bit cheaper and also there was more viriety in my price range.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Jun 22, 2012)

MiiLovely said:


> Thank you everyone! I was debating between the 600D and Nikon D5100 I ultimitly decided to look more into the T3i because I found that canon lenses were a bit cheaper and also there was more viriety in my price range.



I would hold back for a while. You are posting this on a Canon forum, and therefore Canon gets more positive review. What lenses do you want anyway?


----------



## MiiLovely (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh I know I did my research before joining this form  I posted it here because I wanted to see how people who have canons / the 600D liked their camera, how long it kept them happy if they got the image quality they were looking for etc lol I really want to get the *Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 USM and Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM  *For mostly portriats (the first one) And wildlife photos forthe second one  Im also looking for a nice landscaping lens but they are reaaally expensive lol so I am looking more into these two lenses for now


----------



## EDL (Jun 22, 2012)

EchoingWhisper said:


> I wouldn't use an adapter though. If feel is most important for you, go for the Canon, if image quality and exposure/white balance consistency is most important, go for the Nikon.



Why would you not use an adapter?  Most, if not all Nikon lenses made after 1959 have aperture rings and the Canon lenses don't, so for a macro shooter, an adapter and reversed Nikon lenses make the process a lot easier and more controllable.   Older, used Nikon lenses can be had for good bargains.

I don't know that I'd automatically hand IQ/exposure/WB to Nikon carte blanche.  Nikons typically are better in low light shooting (less high ISO noise) so a win for them there, but not across the board.  IQ is more about the lens and the shooter.  Heck, I could even argue that post processing skills play a big role as well.  

I have seen the posts stating Nikon's top-of-the-line glass is the best, period, but is it really?   I dunno, I bet the Nikon shooters think so.

Then again, Canon's top glass looks every bit as good from what I've seen.  So do some of the lenses from Sigma or Tokina.  

It's a Ford/Chevy/Dodge argument. 

We've seen posts in this very forum from users with top-end cameras that make you question if the photo was really shot with that camera and we've seen shots from users with older, low-end cameras that are just absolutely superb in all aspects.

Don't get me wrong, I was all set to go Nikon and I actually prefer the controls on the Nikon, but macro is what I really like and I really want the MP-E65 lens at some point, so that leaves me no choice but to go Canon.  The ability to use that adapter and reversed lens technique will make it a lot easier to do because of the aperture ring on the Nikon lenses.  I'll be able to buy cheaper, used Nikon lenses and start shooting macro now and still have the ability to get and use the MP-E65 later (when I can afford it).  I don't regret, nor worry about IQ or WB or exposure issues by going with Canon.  I picked what will provide me the capabilities I want because I believe the quality of the output from Canon or Nikon are on the same playing field.


----------



## toughsamurai (Jun 22, 2012)

One of my friends is having T2i/550D and I am having T3i/600D, we both have photography as our hobby and use the gear for our personal use. I dont think he is missing anything with his t2i. If you consider t2i/550D it will save you US$100 more.


----------



## MiiLovely (Jun 22, 2012)

thank you! I was actually considering the t2i but seeing as they have started selling the t4i here (litterally JUST this week) The T3i has gone down in price


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Jun 22, 2012)

MiiLovely said:


> Oh I know I did my research before joining this form  I posted it here because I wanted to see how people who have canons / the 600D liked their camera, how long it kept them happy if they got the image quality they were looking for etc lol I really want to get the *Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 USM and Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM  *For mostly portriats (the first one) And wildlife photos forthe second one  Im also looking for a nice landscaping lens but they are reaaally expensive lol so I am looking more into these two lenses for now



Nikon has both of the lenses you want. One thing I realised is that Nikon lenses is not more expensive than Canon's and vice versa. The one that is more expensive is the one that is newer.


----------



## KlangKlang (Jun 27, 2012)

I love this thread. I just recently purchased a T3i recently and have already learned quite a bit. Not sure if I should have just made a new thread for this but what are the main differences between the Canon EF 50mm F1.8 II lens and the Canon EF 50mm f-1.4 lens. The 18-55mm lens that came with the T3i kit is alright but I'm finding that the quality isn't all that great.


----------



## TheKenTurner (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm gonna simplify it for you:
T3i for video
D5100 for pictures. 

Easy enough, eh?

-ken Turner


----------



## TheKenTurner (Jun 27, 2012)

MiiLovely said:
			
		

> thank you! I was actually considering the t2i but seeing as they have started selling the t4i here (litterally JUST this week) The T3i has gone down in price



Well then why wouldn't you go for the T2i? The only differences between it and the T3i are video related.

-ken Turner


----------



## MiiLovely (Jun 27, 2012)

^ Thank you  And I do take videos actually lol I have a youtube account where I post me singing the songs I write and playing the guitar


----------

